# Autopilot help!!



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok so I recently purchased a 27 ft sportcraft that has a inboard 454. The steering is cable. I want to install an autopilot on the boat but I'm not sure what to do. Most people that I talk to say that I won't be happy with a sportpilot system, I was looking at the raymarine Evo 200.so my question is should I go with a kicker motor, jack plate, and a garmin tr1 gold or stick with the sportpilot. I was kind of leaning towards the tr1 because it would keep hours off of my main motor and also have heard with the new 4 strokes I could troll all day on 2-3 gallons of fuel. My only other concern would be how would I mount a kicker bracket on the transom since the sportcraft has the fuel tank in the transom! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I would stay away from the sport pilot. The kicker with a TR1 is the way to go. PM carpetbagger, I think he has a similar setup in a 30' Sportcraft to what you want to do. I troll with an 8.1l inboard, and that sucks a lot of fuel!


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

In February Lowrance will put on the market 2 AP. 1 hydraulic and 1 for the steer cable boat. They are base on the Simrad so they should be good.
http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Products/Auto-Steering/


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll look into that! My next question is do you think a 4 stroke yamaha 8hp high thrust will be enough with the tr1 gold for my boat


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Snyder61 said:


> I'll look into that! My next question is do you think a 4 stroke yamaha 8hp high thrust will be enough with the tr1 gold for my boat


Yes when there is not too much wind but also very costly $$


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I found a 2006 that's brand new in the box with power trim and tilt and all controls for 1200 bucks I thought was a great deal


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

That is a excellent deal; iT will work on calm day on a boat of the size of you're boat

Good luck!


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm so indecisive do you think I would be better off going with a larger kicker. I'm afraid the 8hp won't be Enough in say 2-3 footers


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

What you may consider: buy the T8, install the cable steer from Lowrance and when the condition are calm you run the kicker with the cable steer ap and when there is to much wind you run the main engine with the ap. If you install a TR1 you are running an ap only on a kicker. It's also fun to use the AP on the main while going to you're spot.


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I know I, full of questions but if I do what you stated above how do I tie the kicker into the main motor for steering since it's an inboard


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

With this:

http://www.marinetechproducts.com/pages/EZSteerHome


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not 100 percent positive but I don't think that will work with an inboard motor I think it's designed for I/o


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

You're right. But habitually you can "drive" the boat while trolling with the main rudder.


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

I just went and looked at the boat I don't think there is anyway I can get a kicker bracket on the back the whole transom is gas tank and I can't find a way I would be able to get behind it to put a nut on a bolt


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres away you just gotta sit down and think, I,ve had two I/o,s hooked to kickers . just takes some engineering.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Have a friend that installed the new raymarine evo200 mechanical. Works well for him. This was on a 27' baha.


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

Spoon feeder thanks for the reply i never have used a cable steer autopilot so I'm not sure in how well they work everyone is telling me I won't be happy with it I'm not sure why I just don't know what to do


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

The kicker would be great because it would save fuel and hours on the big motor I just can't find a way to get behind the fuel tank in the transom and also I don't want to buy this small motor and then it not push me good enough or keep the boat straight


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a 270 Sportcraft Fishermen with a 9.9 Yamaha High thrust with a TR-1 Gold autopilot and love it! I couldn't image being with out it! I have the throttle actuator so I can control the speed of the motor at a touch of the button. It does good up to 4 foot waves after that it struggles to go into them. I've had this TR-1 since 2004 an had no problems with it, there pretty easy to install too.... You can get behind the fuel tank by removing the covers above the fuel tank. I put a panther lift on it. The beauty with the TR-1 is you can remove it when you sell your boat and use it on your new boat.


----------



## Snyder61 (Nov 2, 2014)

Pole setter try to repost the picture it isn't showing up.. I'm still up in the air about what I want to do how much gas do you burn with the tr1 trolling all day?


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

Snyder61 said:


> Pole setter try to repost the picture it isn't showing up.. I'm still up in the air about what I want to do how much gas do you burn with the tr1 trolling all day?


1-2 gallons on a full day of fishing... I emailed you the picture I couldn't figure out how to post it! LOL


----------

